# PC Build Help!!



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

I am planning on building a new pc and so far i have come up with these parts:

ECS A780GM-A Motherboard - AMD 780G, Socket AM2+, ATX, Audio, Video, HDMI, PCI Express 2.0, Gigabit LAN, USB 2.0, eSATA, RAID

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3672390&sku=S458-1302

U10-75083 :: Ultra ULT40124 Thermal Gel - Buy 1 Get 1 FREE 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4107632&sku=U10-75083

A107-1110 :: Apevia MX-ALIEN-BK/500 MX-Alien ATX Full-Tower Case with 500-Watt Power Supply

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3556949&sku=A107-1110

C283-1856 :: CoolerMaster Extreme Power 500 Watt Power Supply - SATA Ready, 120mm Fan

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3299717&sku=C283-1856

Crucial 2048MB PC5400 DDR2 667MHz Memory

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3424793&sku=C19-4382

X4-9950 PROMO :: AMD Phenom X4 9950 w/ FREE 2GB Wristband - AMD Phenom X4 9950 Quad Core Processor HD995ZFAGHBOX - Black Edition, 2.60GHz, 4MB Cache, 2000MHz (4000 MT/s) FSB, Agena, Retail, Socket AM2+, with Fan

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4016668&sku=X4-9950 PROMO

OR:

Thermaltake CL-P0464 DuOrb CPU Cooler for AMD CPUs

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3829118&sku=T925-1253

Asus P5N-D Motherboard - NVIDIA nForce 750i SLI, Socket 775, ATX, Audio, PCI Express 2.0, Gigabit LAN, S/PDIF, USB 2.0, Firewire, Serial ATA, RAID 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3573170

Intel Core 2 Q6700 2.66GHz Processor (OEM) with FREE Sparkle GeForce 8500GT 512MB PCI Express Video Card

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4181408

Please tell which build would be better and what cables i would need as i don't think they are included with the most of the hardware and most importantly tell me if it will all fit together and run, if i have the right things and if they are all compatible. Thanks! please reply!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you have some very questionable parts sprinkled in there

please give us a budget and I am very confident we can put you together a spec that will smoke the one you are thinking about


----------



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hmmm... I live in Australia. I have have a budget of <$1000 AUD. I already have a nvidia 7600 GS graphics card and 140gb Seagate Barracuda hd. I don't mind if the parts come from america. You can use this to convert USD to AUD http://www.xe.com/ucc/.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

we have aussie hardware team members that can get you right on the bullseye assistance!!


I will call one of our finest to assist :magic: takes a few minutes to build the fire .......


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Crucial 2048MB PC5400 DDR2 667MHz Memory

I would say do with DDR-800 PC2-6400. 667 will bog your system down as a bottleneck.

I'm not positive i'd buy a quad core right now...Depending on what you do, a dual 3.0 or 3.2 may be quicker. Also, I wouldn't buy a motherboard with an nvidia chipset..rumor is nvidia may pull production on chipsets i think???? I'd stick AMD?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, what do you want to do with this computer?

The answers to your questions will vary depending on your expected use of this computer.

And I will second the skip the quad core opinion (depending, of course, on what you want to do with this computer). You can always upgrade later and it will free up money to put towards a better graphics card or psu.

Pauldo


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

very few places in the usa are prepared to ship internationally
http://www.ple.com.au/?p=snapshot&inventory_id=32571 m/b $185
http://www.ple.com.au/?p=snapshot&inventory_id=28361 ram corsair 2x2gx800 $60
http://www.ple.com.au/?p=snapshot&inventory_id=32091 e8500 $249
http://www.ple.com.au/?p=snapshot&inventory_id=32761 xfx 9600gt $159
http://www.ple.com.au/?p=snapshot&inventory_id=31651 psu 750 corsair $189
http://www.ple.com.au/?p=snapshot&inventory_id=32731 wd 500g $95
http://www.ple.com.au/?p=snapshot&inventory_id=35531 pioneer dvdrw $49
http://www.ple.com.au/?p=snapshot&inventory_id=33521 antec case $95
$1081 usually with free shipping


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Dai has assembled one hellva spec there .......... alot of muscle without any wasted money on fluff


----------



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks Guys!


Edit: Does all that come with the proper cables and cooling or will i need to buy extra fans, cables etc.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Fans vary with case, looks like the 300 comes with a 140mm top and a 120mm rear. Mounting spaces for more, I'd suggest at least one 120mm (120x120x25) for a front intake, and if you want a side intake, get another of the same for the side intake. I'd suggest sticking with TriCools if you put in any of the optional fans, they are excellent fans.
http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=15300 

Cables come in the motherboard retail box, and a very nice set of box contents it is with the P5N-D. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131232


----------

